# [SOLVED] Compaq Drivers



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Reimaging a Compaq Presario SR1403WM. I had to replace a bad hard drive so lost restore partiton with drivers and software. I need Multimedia Audio Controller, Video Controller and PCI Simple Communication Controller drivers for Windows XP Home 32-BIT. Why are they not listed here :4-dontkno
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...28&lc=en&cc=pe&dlc=es&sw_lang=&product=501310

Can somebody please provide a link?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Compaq Drivers*

I hate Compaq. From what little I can gather from their FAQ, it would appear they expect Windows to have all of the needed drivers.

I wouls suggest using the sticky to manually search for the drivers: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/how-to-find-drivers-419050.html


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: Compaq Drivers*

Yeah Windows installed most but I hate using those drivers. Windows update actually installed the Audio and the video is at a normal resolution but it is not showing any adapter information. It has a K8S-LA mobo so I will search from that. 
Hey check this out, think I found what I was looking for by using the mobo info. Im happy now :grin:

http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareCategory?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&os=228&product=500986#N2140


Thank you Dogg


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No problem...and you did all the work. Glad you got it figured out.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

The graphics driver botched on me at first. Had to go into Safe Mode - remove and then reinstall. Alls fine now


----------

